# Flounder/Trout rod....



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

blank for a 1/4-1/2oz rod...something along the lines of 7-8'. Lucked into a chitpot load of flounder last week and that gave me another excuse to build another rod

Those specs can change, but really targeting that weight range, unless some of you guys have an EFFECTIVE rod to go from 1/4 up to mirrorlure sized weights

Suggestions?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Look up SH series blanks by Rainshadow. The 1024,1025 and 1026 will make a great trout rod and flounder rod, been using this rod for years. If I remember I think these blanks are 8'6" but light as a feather, fast tipped and very small diameter. Another rod for consideration is the Rainshadow 967, 8' 2 piece but this rods a little heavier rated up to 3 oz. One last rod would be the Ron Arra Lamiglas XRA961M, 8' rated 1/2 - 2, great casting rod with a beautiful Translucent brown finish. I have built a ton of trout and smaller spinning rods, feel free to PM with any questions.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks ron...looking more into a Gulp! or grub rod for flounder and trout....really trying to target those weights for throwing lead heads with gulp or grubs....1/4 or tandem 1/4's...Ill check into those numbers Ron....Thanks...

Also....Jim at Hatteras Jack mentioned he used the St Croix rods. I know he does alot of trout, flounder and pup fishing....ill check with him tuesday, just wondering if you knew any of the st croix numbers as well. Thanks


Justin


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

bump


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

If you ever get up this way and can stop into FishSticks4u, take a look through the trashcans of blanks. I found 5 blanks in there I absolutely love, one of which is a 7 footer that is my trout rod. Best part is, they're only 8 bucks, that plus components and you've got a great rod for about 45 bucks. 

You're going to the ICRBE, so you should be able to dig into them there if you can't make it up here.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I built a rod on a St. Croix Steelhead blank (2C86MF2) 7 or 8 years ago. It's 8'6" long, 2 piece symmetrical, and rated for 3/8-3/4oz. It's a fantastic blank for throwing 1/2oz lures because it's long, and the action is fairly fast. It's also pretty light so it doesn't wear me out (the blank weighs in at 3oz). At least 7 years old and hundreds of fish later, the rod's still going strong!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

thanks guys, I may just wait until february at the rod builders show before I seal the deal


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I looked at the Rainshadow steelhead blanks as well. I'm still thinking of building one and tossing a Stradic 4000 on it. I've got some blank money coming for Christmas, so I might get one then.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Check PM*

fffff


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

regarding that PM, here is the link.

http://www.fishsticks4u.com/

IMB844


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

thanks ryan, will check...idk what the future of my rod building holds right now....so holding off until the show in february....applying for a position in raleigh....soooo idk whats going to happen lol.....except ill be 3 hrs closer if i do get it!!


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Treed*

Look on mudhole at some of the St Croix SCII Musky Salmon & Steel Head Blanks.
I have a spinning rod made with a 2C86MHF2 and it will throw a 1/2 oz jig a mile. Perfect for what you are talking about. It is 8' 1/2 feet weighted 3/8 oz to 1 1/4 oz. They are 2 piece rods and easy to travel with.
Jeb


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Also check out the IP series*

Clyde recommend me the IP964 awhile back, but I just haven't got a chance to get one.


----------

